# Pics added!  My MAC haul -- and other little bits and pieces!



## PeachTwist (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,

  	So I don't usually do hauls, or make hauls, or anything.  However last week I splurged.  I'm a MAC newbie as I once stated - and still a MAC newbie!  However I did some big hauling, in my opinion. 






  	Eyeshadows:

  	Humid
  	Goldmine
  	Cranberry
  	Sketch
  	Handwritten
  	Swiss Chocolate
  	Brule
  	Embark
  	Club
  	Satin Taupe
  	Woodwinked
  	Antiqued
  	Plumage
  	Shroom
  	Surf USA
  	Sun Blonde
  	Swell Baby
  	Short Shorts

  	Blush:

  	Pink Swoon
  	Fleur Power
  	Well Dressed

  	Empty 4 pan palette for my 2 pan shadows that I already have







  	** I'm sorry the photos aren't great - the weather here is awful and I have no natural lighting at all and I don't have natural lighting bulbs yet!  

  	Non- MAC:

  	Bourjois - Bronzing Powder - the one shaped like chocolate in 51
  	ELF - Gotta Glow blush
  	ELF - Contouring Blush & Bronzer Duo
  	ELF - Eye Transformer
  	ELF - Liquid Eyeliner
  	ELF - Gel Eyeliner
  	ELF - Blotting Sheets
  	ELF - a bunch of other stuff I can't think of at the moment, lol

  	Also, Glamour magazine was giving away 3 samples of Benefit products, a brand I haven't tried (I know, right?) so I figured I'd get all three as it was only £2 each - means I have 3 copies of the magazine, but hey, oh well.

  	Soooo

  	Benefit samples:

  	High Beam
  	Bene tint
  	Posie tint

  	I also made a nail polish haul, just a mini one, but it was buy 2 get 1 free, so I had to get it, lol.

  	China Glaze:

  	Senorita Bonita
  	108 Degrees
  	Blue Iguana
  	White on White
  	Turned Up Turquoise
  	Purple Panic

  	and I *think* that's it. I'm debating getting Saffron eyeshadow from MAC - can't decide if I want it or not, I suppose it wouldn't hurt a growing collection, I don't have anything like it but I also don't know what I would use it for.. so we'll see.  They should still have it on the website, almost positive they do!

  	Let me know what you ladies think!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 16, 2011)

nice haul


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 16, 2011)

oohh photos would be great =)


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 18, 2011)

wow! I hope you enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## heart (Jun 18, 2011)

That's one awesome haul!  Btw I followed your blog, hope you don't mind.  . You can check mine out as well, I'm holding a pretty sweet giveaway too.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2011)

BeckyBenett  --  I'll get to taking photos soon!  I have just made *another* haul, whoops!  So I'll wait until those products arrive and take photos of everything together!

  	naturallyfab  --  Thank you, I will!

  	heart  --  Thank you!  I'm quite proud of it myself!  I saw, thank you so much!  I absolutely don't mind, I've also followed yours too!  Your giveaway is gorgeous, I may definitely have to enter - I NEED Hibiscus in my life!  Haha!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW!!! What a haul!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks so much!  I'm really proud of it - I can't wait for my most recent order to get here so I can take a nice big photo of all the pretty MAC together and begin to play with it all!



GlamQueen21 said:


> WOW!!! What a haul!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice haul


----------



## geeko (Jun 26, 2011)

that's a hugeeee haul. Njoy! I never did as big as a haul as u. Envious..


----------



## VickieG (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, some amazing colours in your new haul!! I love the bright blue- so pretty : )


----------

